# Ever use pig candy for your ABT's?



## dasmoker (May 20, 2009)

I am sure it has had to be mentioned here, but I have not read through all the threads.  But in case it hasn't been mentioned, try drudging your bacon in a brown sugar/ceyenne pepper mixture before wrapping the pepper.  Man the ABT's come out fantastic that way.

I make a simple ABT.  I use cream cheese and lil smokies, each peeper gets one lil smokie and filled with cream cheese, then I wrap the pepper with the brown sugar bacon.

I have only made these in the oven though, I have never smoked them. Will probably do so this weekend.   mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## wmarkw (May 20, 2009)

I've done the oven method once or twice and they're ok.  BUT these things have to be smoked.  I also love using hickory bacon but will try your method above!


----------



## richoso1 (May 20, 2009)

This is a post I made almost 2 years ago, and the tase is srill great. Enjoy my friend. It's all good. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=57678


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 21, 2009)

That does sounds good. I will have to try it on my next attempt.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (May 22, 2009)

I dredged my apple smoked bacon in the brown sugga and placed them atop Herb cream cheeze from the local bagel shop . . . WOW hot garliccliy and Sweet! next time I try it with Cayanne.too

THeeeeeeeRe GrRRReaT (tony the Tiger)


----------

